# Tool Restorations >  1954 McCulloch 99 two-man chainsaw restoration

## Jon

1954 McCulloch 99 two-man chainsaw restoration by Hand Tool Rescue.

----------

high-side (May 14, 2019),

jackhoying (May 13, 2019),

Seedtick (May 13, 2019)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

wow...no gloves, offsider in shorts and tennis shoes....

----------

